
Insurance recommendations for self-employed consultant? - alanjamestokyo
I&#x27;m a self-employed consultant occasionally entering into contracts with state governments that involve interacting with &quot;consumers.&quot; I&#x27;ve been advised to seek out insurance for my business since I am interacting more and more with consumers and it&#x27;s better to play things safe.<p>Does anyone have any recommendations for affordable insurance for a self-employed consultant? It&#x27;s not a topic I find discussed very often, but I can&#x27;t be the only person wondering.<p>Any help from the awesome HN community is much appreciated.
======
pavornyoh
I get mine from here -
[http://www.techinsurance.com](http://www.techinsurance.com). Very affordable
and great service.

------
jrpt
Just call up a few insurance agents and go with the one you like best. I've
used State Farm for Professional Liability Insurance. Never needed to actually
use it. I wouldn't overthink it.

------
staticautomatic
I have a $1M/occurrence general liability policy I bought direct from Hiscox
that costs about $300/yr. Fortunately have never needed to use it.

~~~
alanjamestokyo
Thanks for the feedback. Hiscox is one option I am considering.

------
atsaloli
I use techinsurance.com. Good service and value.

